# hello!



## Selec0re (Mar 12, 2004)

hullo peoples! im new to this site.. found it when i was looking for various things on google! lol good old google......

hmm... well me.. hmm.. ive been involved with the schools theatre productions for the last 3 and a bit years... mostly acting :S LOL! hey its fun. but over the last few years ive become increasingly interested in the technical side. so this year and last year i was helping out with lighting, sound, and backstage. currently my school.. well old school lol i finished Yr 12 last year ( im in australia) is doing Fiddler on the roof... some might turn away in disgust but i like it. im currently Asst. tech director which isnt bad considering the dude who is TD is ma best mate and he flew back from america to do it... he is such a nut but when you love it you love it.
it opened 2 nights ago... and apart from some *cough* alot *cough* radio mic problems its going well.
yeah so thats me in a nutshell...

Cheers


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 12, 2004)

G’day SelecOre,

You will be happy to know that there are a few Aussie’s active on this site. So – welcome to ControlBooth and please let us know where in Aus you are and participate in the forums as often as you can.

Cheers,


----------



## Selec0re (Mar 12, 2004)

im from Sydney... well... lol out west of sydney. how bout you?

Sel


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 12, 2004)

Way more west of Sydney that you - I am in Perth and you will run into dj_illusions (aka Cruiser) who is from Melbourne and Dean from Tassie.


----------



## Spacewalker5 (Mar 15, 2004)

We have a running joke at our school "it's always sound" meaning no matter what goes wrong it's always the sound guys fault. Since I am one of those sound guys I really try to prove them wrong but somtimes the equipment just has other things in mind. 

Sorry, that was a side track but I thought of that in reply to your first post :roll:


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 15, 2004)

Spacewalker5 said:


> We have a running joke at our school "it's always sound" meaning no matter what goes wrong it's always the sound guys fault. Since I am one of those sound guys I really try to prove them wrong but somtimes the equipment just has other things in mind.
> 
> Sorry, that was a side track but I thought of that in reply to your first post :roll:



Next time the lighting guys give you a hard time about noise or hum in your sound system, tell that it is your version of pre heat!


----------



## Smatticus (Mar 15, 2004)

We did Fiddler on the Roof last year at my high school, got to do alot with the lighting but unfortunately I was in Houston during the show, I got back home just in time to walk in half way through the last show.  8) Welcome to the site, I can't imagine there being a better place for techies and technical theatre. 8)


----------



## Nephilim (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm from Melbourne too, ya know


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 16, 2004)

Nephilim said:


> I'm from Melbourne too, ya know



I thought that I recognized your avatar Nephilim. Were you the wombat on A County Practice?


----------



## Nephilim (Mar 16, 2004)

No, it's the Battler's Prince; Fatso the Fat-Arsed Wombat from The Dream.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 17, 2004)

LOL - they share the same name then! I didn't want to use it in the politically correct world in which we live!!


----------



## avkid (Mar 18, 2004)

welcome i hope you find our community welcoming


----------

